# Where to find genuine discounts for DFDS



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Trying to book DFDS for my car not motorhome for February from Newcastle to Amsterdam. Found a site through google with 40% discount, it worked out at £12 more expensive than direct with DFDS website. Found 2 other sites with 10% discount but when you looked into it you only got the discount when you booked a cabin at double the price. Does anyone know a genuine site for proper discount.
Derek


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi darach;

If you're in the Caravan club you can get a 10% discount off the standard fares. They give you a code to submit when booking via the DFDS website. I see no reason why you couldn't use it for a car.


pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry tickets*

Hi

First plan of attack is to call the operator direct.

Second up, try a high street travel agent.

Thirdly, try some of the discount ferry ticket firms. There are loads about.

www.aferry.to

www.ferrysavers.co.uk

www.ferrytravelclub.com

I have used the past in the latter.

Make sure that if you book through an agent or a firm like those suggested above, they are members of the regular financial protection agencies etc etc

Russell


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Russell
last time we went to france we did'nt book a ferry until we got to Dover then we got a return ticket for Sea France from Euro Exchange on left hand side as you go towards ferry .
I wonder are they still there as we hope to go to France later in the year.

Aido


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks again to everybody for all your replies. I still find that all these supposed offers are not genuine.
Caravan Club wont quote for DFDS
A Ferry to quoted £138.60
Ferrysavers.co.uk £138.60
Ferry Travel club.com £132.00 + £6 to join
MCI motorbike club with 10% disc £126.00
DFDS direct £126.00

So where are the 10 and 40% discounts.
Derek


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferries*

Hi

The best discounts are likely to be on off peak crossings etc.

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi again Derek;



> Thanks again to everybody for all your replies. I still find that all these supposed offers are not genuine.
> Caravan Club wont quote for DFDS


I probably didn't make myself 100% clear - You're quite right, Caravan Club don't do bookings for DFDS but if you are a member you can get a discount code from them via the Caravan club ferry travel webpage. Then go to the DFDS website and enter the code in the 'special offer code' box, you will then get 10% off the final price.

It worked for me :wink:

pete


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

peejay said:


> If you're in the Caravan club you can get a 10% discount off the standard fares.
> 
> pete


One of the first things I did when joining the CC this year was a quick price comparison. Did a web booking of a ferry ( I forget which ), did the same on the CC site, theirs was more expensive.

I told them, they said "we'll look into it". If they did they did not bother to tell me.

But anyway, we live in the age of the 40% off 30% off and an extra 10% off Sofas -- nuff said.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Not sure what your point is Brian.

The 10% is deducted from the standard fare on the DFDS website, not the Caravan Club website.

pete


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

peejay said:


> Not sure what your point is Brian.
> 
> The 10% is deducted from the standard fare on the DFDS website, not the Caravan Club website.
> 
> pete


A rather jaded one when it comes to advertising, so many promises most of them lies. I must be suffering from ESARS, Endless Sofa Advert Rejection Syndrome. The sofa adverts seem to epitomise the very worst in advertising credibility.

I could have phrased it better, like, "ignore what they say they are offering, just keep plugging away getting prices and believe the page with a firm quote".

It can be very frustrating, many sites do not offer a range of prices so you have to guess what might be a cheap crossing and then try either side, it's very time consuming.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi again Brian;

The trouble with DFDS is they don't seem to offer many discounts, unlike the short sea ferries, probably because they have a monopoly.

On the DFDS website I entered my crossing details and got a price, I then went through the same process with the CC discount code and got the same price less 10%. I reckon that is an honest discount. I couldn't get cheaper anywhere else.
I think the AA offer a similar scheme if you are a member. I'd be very interested (or is that fed up!) if anyone knows of a better discount with DFDS.

I agree with you about the bookings via the CC website, they are not as competetive as they used to be  .

pete


----------

